# Design Software packages



## memarcus (Jan 28, 2010)

Was thinking about picking up a copy of Bass Box pro and the crossover companion software from parts express and was hoping to capture a few opinions.

Is anyone out there using this combo and WinISD? Is WinISD a basic equivalent (I've not used the crossover feature.....)? Descriptions don't so much to describe particular capability details. I'd like a starting software package for a couple small projects(new fronts and center, ceiling mounted atmos speakers next spring when it warms) but hate to drop ~$200 on software if it does basically the same thing as what I have. Seems from reviews, speakeasy MAY do lot more (different and higher order crosses, more detailed modeling, etc can't be sure by the description) but there are many negative opinions on ease of use.

I have an engineering background (mechanical) and am capable of understanding somewhat complex software and have used several CAD packages (but it's been about 10 years). So speakeasy can likely be learned, but if they are equivalent capability-wise I'd choose the one that's easier to use. Seems from reviews Speakeasy makes more sense to the user if you have some knowledge of design principles, which I do.

Basically I'm asking if those out there that have used the various packages feel if paid packages are worth the investment if you already have and use WinISD succesfully. If these packages have more capability, is Bassbox Pro or Speakeasy better (more capable)?

The likely synopsis of the projects mentioned would probably be 2-way with a 2nd order linkwitz filters. these would be my first fullrange projects. I suspect I could get pretty close with design formulas and a spreadsheet, but if the software would provide a good base for future more complex designs I'd rather do that. I've done a half dozen subs already but they're a bit simpler.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

You may want to consider using REW and WinISD. I haven't used BBP so it may be setup to be a more friendly than REW and WinISD. I doubt if it has other advantages. REW handles TS Speaker Parameter measurement and box alignment measurements. WinISD is fine for the basic design of the box given the TS parameters. I have used it and found some of the versions very buggy but others are okay. There are other not doubt of various capabilities. A quick search located ajdesigner.

There are also freeware based passive crossover design programs (WinPCD, Xsim?). I only use Active XO solutions so I have not used these, but I know they are first rate from other hobbyist postings.

The freeware approach works just fine.


----------

